# 2011 Bobcat S185 Loaded!



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am buying a new Bobcat so this one is going for sale. It is a 2011 S185 with 2 speed, cab, heat,AC, SJC ( joystick) controls , high flow hydraulics, power Bobtach, electric control kit, sound deadening package, suspension seat, block heater, new battery. Comes with Solideal Lifemaster 10x16.5 Tires at 50 percent. Used primarily for snow removal and very well maintained. 2447 hours. Always fluid filmed. Comes with regular bucket or forks. Snow tires and wheels do not come with unless extra $$. They only have 50 hours of plowing on them. There are no issues with the machine except the power bobtach seems sticky and weak at times. Located in Green Bay, WI. $21,900 No lowballers please, I know this is more than fairly priced.
920-819-4536


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Sold. $22,450 off of Craigslist.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

NICE, " Like Donnie Brasco stated " " Fuhgeddaboutit" !!


----------

